# about to purchase Grizzly G 0704 Mill/Drill



## outsider347 (Feb 20, 2013)

As stated, about to (finally)  buy  ))
Wondering if anyone might know of any coupons or specials available?
I did several google searches & came up empty.
Large purchase for me & hate to have to pay full $$  (....yea I know who does)


----------



## gdu (Feb 20, 2013)

sawmill10% - 10% off on orders over $300 Discount for Sawmillcreek 

Last day is today.

I placed an order today but the website did not accept the coupon. I called customer service and they advised -call in your order or place the order via the website and email customer service csr@grizzly dot com and ask them to apply the coupon (this is what I did because I had several items in my order).

Mikail


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just tried & was not accepted
no answer at cs to plead my case

Hope someone can come up with something

Thanks Gents


----------



## gdu (Feb 20, 2013)

Place order via website.

Send email to csr@grizzly.com today requesting that they apply the code.

Call tomorrow to follow up. If they don't apply the 10% discount you can cancel the order via phone.

Mikail


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 20, 2013)

OK
will do
thanks!!


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 21, 2013)

Called Griz this AM & they told me "Sorry no go"

I can wait (save more $$ to buy more stuff) to buy the mill

Any suggestions where I can look for discount coupons?

tks


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just one more question
what do you think about this vise to use with the mill

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Premium-Milling-Vise-4-/G7156


----------



## Pitchfire (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you have a new catalog with a discount code on the back? That's the only thing I've been able to come up with.


----------



## Splat (Feb 23, 2013)

outsider347 said:


> Just one more question
> what do you think about this vise to use with the mill
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Premium-Milling-Vise-4-/G7156



It doesn't say whether it's an angle lock type of vise...I assume it is but I would call and ask. If not, then Jeff @ Tools4cheap has a decent 4" vise *here*. Jeff's got good tooling for reasonable prices. I've bought from him and never had a problem.


----------



## fretsman (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, that one from Jeff looks really nice, wish I saw that before I bought the Shars vice. Not that Shars is horrible, but I really like that one you've shown here.

Here's a pic of when it was new:




Thanks for posting,
Dave


----------



## Splat (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a 4" Phase II vise that I bought right from their offices here in NJ. It looks exactly like the one in Dave's pic (same color too!) and all the other house branded vises out there except import and Kurt....but how differently can you make a vise look.   I've been using it almost a year now on my Johannson B12(Clausing 8520) and it's held up well and the jaws don't lift. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## outsider347 (Feb 25, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger

after many questions/posts here & other forums, the order has been placed, G0704 IS IN STOCK & READY TO SHIP.
whoo-hoo

Thanks for all your help gents


----------

